

Xibalba – A WebGL Shooter and Making-Of Screencast - phoboslab
http://phoboslab.org/xibalba/

======
grundprinzip
The soundtrack is really awesome and fits perfectly!

~~~
Mithaldu
In fact, without the soundscape making it feel very lively i wouldn't have
spent as much time on it as it did. It actually surprised me. The only other
game i can remember which did it that well was Albion on DOS.

------
__david__
Pretty neat!

My only real complaint was the browser (Firefox 32 beta) started off nice and
smooth but by the 3rd or 4th level things were very choppy and uneven. It
wasn't detecting my keystrokes very well during the choppy parts, causing me
to waste missiles on the headcrab-ish guys.

Also, it wasn't entirely clear that I had to shoot the final boss guy when he
was mad that I beat him at simon. I just sort of had to guess based on
behaviors of other games I've played.

------
thurn
So does Impact support WebGL now? Last time I checked it didn't & they had no
plans to support it.

~~~
kevingadd
It looks like it's using a plugin called 'twopointfive' that offers WebGL
support, based on the minified JS source.

[https://github.com/phoboslab/twopointfive](https://github.com/phoboslab/twopointfive)

------
double051
This is sweet! You have intuitive controls, interesting enemies, and fun
combat going on.

------
Kiro
Works really great on Chrome for Android.

------
cdi
The Final boss fight was a little unintuitive for me. I thought it was
completely a puzzle or a memory task, because you can't damage him right away.
So I repeated his patterns with increasing difficulty, up to six beeps I
think, waiting for him to implode from his anger. The fact that you need to
shoot him while he's in the angry state wasn't obvious to me.

------
hcarvalhoalves
The character design is pretty cool. The final boss was a surprise.

It's like a DOS game from the future!

------
albertzeyer
Very annoying that the space key scrolls down.

~~~
mattbreeden
When my input is captured in the game window the space key fires the weapons.

------
kevando
I'm using Chrome, but the game tells me to get chrome. Do I need cookies
enabled?

~~~
azakai
Works well here in firefox and chrome. Does WebGL work on your machine? If not
maybe that's it, and it is suggesting you update (although it does sound
confusing).

------
CmonDev
Wow, it is possible to implement an entry-level shooter using a flavour of
OpenGL and a high-level scripting language? Who would've thought.

------
cygni
Nice! I love The Fountain references :)

------
triptych
Was recently released on iOS as well.

------
notastartup
omg I just submitted it only to be led here.

well, the game was so fun to play. like I finished the game.

